# Lionel Transformer Type ZW question



## VictorVictor5 (Dec 4, 2013)

Greetings all,

I'm very new to model trains.

I'm trying to do a solid for my Dad for the holidays by getting his Lionel trainset back up and running that hasn't worked in years. And I think it's going to be a bit of a challenge 

First thing's first, he has a Lionel Type ZW transformer (from the '60s I think???). I know the A/C cord needs to be replaced because it is frayed, but then I see some Lionel Automatic switch controllers where a bulb is missing and the wires are frayed (I don't know how to determine the part number) and he also has a Remco Toy Transformer speed rail power pak. I don't know if this works either and/or if it ties in with the ZW Transformer.

I'm an Electrical Engineer by trade, so I can follow diagrams if there is more needed than an A/C cord. But since I'm new to model trains, I need to know where to start to get his system back up and running.

Can anyone recommend starting me out on what to replace other than the obvious cords?

Thanks!
VV5


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

Most Lionel switch controllers use 3-conductor wire and it is easy to replace with a little soldering. Some folks use antenna rotator wire or you can find 3-conductor wire on eBay or at ttender.com. the ZWs are pretty robust. it may work find with no more than a new cord. Look inside for bad contact rollers. If they are worn broken or have flat spots, they should be replaced. ttender has rollers and the rivets.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Take some pictures and link them here, once we know the type of switches diagrams can be found easily. Here's a very good resource to have bookmarked http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd1.htm his stuff would be consider postwar from what you've said. All of us here are willing to help out however we can, so ask away and you'll be running trains in no time at all.

While you have the ZW apart be very sure to check the carbon rollers, they do wear out. Many on here replace the recitifier disks with diodes as an upgrade for whistle/horn operation.

Carl


----------

